# FS: 110G gallon tank + Solid Wood stand PRICE LOWERED AGAIN! $350!



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

up for sale is a 5ft Hagen 100g gallon tank with a black solid wood stand. 
The quality is 9/10. ORIGINAL selling Price is $500. NOW $350!! GRAB IT QUICK~


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

bump~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

bump
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

So is it a 100g or 110g?


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

wsl said:


> So is it a 100g or 110g?


Probably a 110.


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> Probably a 110.


To be exact, it is a 108 gal tank.


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

what are the dimensions of the tank? does it come with anything else other than the tank and stand?


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

150 cm x 45 cm x 60 cm


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

does the front of the stand open at all?
also, what is the height of the stand?


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

the stand is about 80cm high, the stand does open.


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

bump~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

[email protected]!!


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

is this the same tank that was on sale a year ago or so with all the hardware and plants??


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

Bumpppppppppp


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

bumo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~``


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

PM sent!!!!


----------



## aquaria (Aug 14, 2010)

bump~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Oliverrem (May 15, 2010)

would you be willing to seel the tank only?


----------

